# Happy Birthday kalawine, Bill The Baptist



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 18, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-kalawine (born 1961, Age: 51)
-Bill The Baptist (born 1973, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hope you both have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Zach (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Birthdays!


----------



## baron (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## Berean (Dec 18, 2012)

*Happy Birthdays!*


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy birthdays, Kevin and Bill!


----------

